# Hang Tags questioned..



## MistaHayz (Jun 19, 2011)

having a debate on the necessity of hang tags when selling your shirts online. Does you include the hang tag on the shirt when sending to a customer that has ordered online or are the hang tags for your offline 
retail sales only. I have the belief that hang tags are part of the overall package and branding a customer expects to see when a shirt is delivered, others have stated that for customers ordering online the hang tag is unnecessary because the person has already ordered and will not care about seeing a hang tag and will not miss it if it's not there


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Hang tags are a waste for online orders, unless you have something unique like a sticker that will get some use. Take the money you would spend on hang tags and spend it on other freebies included in the package like stickers, pins, keychains, etc.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you decide to use Hang Tags, use business cards so they can put it in their wallet. Maybe they'll keep it for a while before throwing it away. 

Like splathead said, get some other promotional items. If you get something real interesting like unique keychains they may keep it for a long time. 

We have pens with Jets and a space shuttle. I have a sample of a space invaders type game that's a pen. 

You can buy those bulky pens that you put your picture in. Imagine having thousands of people with your picture in their pen? lol.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Paul, the thought of a pen with my pic floating around sounds scary.  I use business cards with hang tags attached to the label of the shirt. I think it helps keep my site in mind and you never know who they'll tell.


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

I will be using card hang tags for every online purchase, it just makes the package look more complete. I am using business cards from vistaprint and then just punch a hole in one corner, and use some thin coloured ribbon to tie it. They look pretty good, and they cost just £13 for 500.


----------



## MistaHayz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks all for your inputs once again you have you all have been very helpful.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I stopped using Vista Prints when they started competing with us by selling Tshirts.

Would you order from your Competitor?


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

selanac said:


> I stopped using Vista Prints when they started competing with us by selling Tshirts.
> 
> Would you order from your Competitor?


Have you seen the quality of a vista print T Shirt? LOL, i wouldnt exactly call that competition.
And they dont sell my designs 

Besides, Tesco also do T Shirts now, I still have to shop there for my food :/


----------



## Aztek Fighter (May 9, 2009)

I think the hang tags on original t-shirt designs make your apparel just look awesome! think about it... I like the idea of adding a business card as a hang tag... 1000 business cards go for about $30 dollars shipping included and full color uv coated...

Me as a designer will use hang tag...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

GotPrint.com sells 5,000 Full Color, double Sided, UV/Glossy for $52.00 including shipping.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Just FYI I just got off the phone with my Trademark Atty and she said having the trademark phrase only on the clothing is not really good use of the TM and she suggested putting the mark onto a hangtag. So for that reason for my TM's, at least, I've created hangtags.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

GN said:


> Just FYI I just got off the phone with my Trademark Atty and she said having the trademark phrase only on the clothing is not really good use of the TM and she suggested putting the mark onto a hangtag.


For anyone wondering...
One of the reasons for this is due to the Statement of Use that needs to be submitted as part of the trademark registration process. Using the mark on the clothing does not satisfy the requirement. The mark must be used to identify the source of the clothing. So the mark should be used on labels, hang tags, etc, to satisfy the Statement of Use requirement.


----------



## INKFACE (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get string for hang tags (string only) at least 1/8" thick? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The craft store, or label supply store.


----------



## tshirt4u (Mar 22, 2013)

Having your own brand on your tag, I think, should add value to your tshirt. Some nice designs are all you need to start. Express your ideas and we can help with your designs. Make a tag (or tagless) on the inside under the collar. To add value to your design, use hang tags, stickers, etc. Hope this help.


----------



## INKFACE (Jan 23, 2013)

tshirt4u said:


> Having your own brand on your tag, I think, should add value to your tshirt. Some nice designs are all you need to start. Express your ideas and we can help with your designs. Make a tag (or tagless) on the inside under the collar. To add value to your design, use hang tags, stickers, etc. Hope this help.


No it doesn't.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Re: Hang Tags questioned..*



INKFACE said:


> No it doesn't.


U don't think it does? To me it shows that the person/company who made went that extra step. 

Is all mental and we know a hangtag costs pennies for the bigger companies but it shows a bit more care imho.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------

